# Reflections: The Death of Gallium



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2010)

I have heard talk of silver becoming "extinct" in the near future.
This story adds some other metals to the list;

http://www.asimovs.com/_issue_0806/ref.shtml

Jim


----------



## Irons (Jun 1, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> I have heard talk of silver becoming "extinct" in the near future.
> This story adds some other metals to the list;
> 
> http://www.asimovs.com/_issue_0806/ref.shtml
> ...



I know where there is a deposit of Aluminum Oxide that Assayed 1100 PPM Gallium. I sent it in for a PM assay but the Gallium content caught my eye, since it's one of the major elements in LED's.


----------

